# Prokofiev sonata for violin and piano op.94a



## danae

This question is a little technical: is there anyone among you who has played the piano part of this sonata? If yes, what fingerings did you use in bars 47-50??? I'm talking about the 1st mvt


----------



## danae

No one has played this sonata? I don't believe it.


----------

